
All developers should drink more water - hellwd
http://blog.developers.ba/how-much-water-should-i-drink-a-day/
======
user_rob
Should? Are not developers intelligent enough to know how to look after
themselves!? This could be the next interview question.

~~~
hellwd
Yeah, haha, you can put 1l, 2l and 1.5l bottles in front of the candidate and
tell him to pick and drink correct one :P

